# HELP! bloated BNP w/yellow sac



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

male bnp has a bloated stomach and yellow/orange sac under him.
what is this and what can I do?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

If this was a bird, I'd say that was an anal prolapse (where part of the colon is pushed out), though the yellow kind of throws me off.

no idea how to treat that in a fish, sorry.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like intestine blockage of some sort. Either way, a bad case of bloat as well. 

What have you been feeding your tank?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Charles!
I feed mostly zucchini and spirulina flake with garlic and paprika and occasionally bloodworms. 
Can he be saved?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Would eating his own eggs do that too cuz he had 2 spawns and none of them made it out.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how often you feed bloodworm?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Once a week


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> how often you feed bloodworm?


I hope feeding bloodworm too often is not a problem? Could use some heads up here Charles.

Some week, I feed my long fin ABNP bloodworm every second day. I was told along with large water change will induce spawning.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Gordon, Charles would know better than I, so I may stand corrected, but my understanding is that bristlenose digestion is not designed for a high animal-protien diet.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they are not designed for a high animal protein diet. Although there are some exception...

For example, mbuna is in lake malawi are algae eater. Though yellow lab has been breed and raised in farm for so long that now they have no problem eating high animal protein.

That theory goes well with bristlenose. Though even with that, I would not feed them high animal protein diet.

If you want a replacement, I have a male bristlenose here about 4" for $10.


----------

